# Emperor 400 Maintenance - Help



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Emperor 400 filter with the blue pads (with a little carbon in them) along with an extra insert that I fill with carbon myself.

What I have been doing is replacing the carbon in both plastic inserts every month and replacing 1 pad every 4 weeks (rotating between left and right pads so one is chanced every 2 weeks).

I haven't yet cleaned the filter itself. Someone actually told me I should never have to clean the filter itself.

Can someone give me some direction on:

1) If I am changing the filters and carbon often enough?
2) Do I even need to replace the filter pads, or can I simply wash and reuse? How long can I do this for?
3) Do I need to replace carbon ever months?
4) Do I ever need to clean the actual filter? If so how often and what is best way to do this?
5) Do i need to use store bought filter pads? What is a cheaper alternative and how does it compare to store bought.

Thanks in advanced for your help.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... icks_v.php

this is how to optimize the filter, so you can optimize it and tells you when to clean and what to clean.

I did it and It works much better since I did it. and I clean it less now too.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

You only need to rinse the filter pads when they clog, maybe do one every week or two. No need to replace them till they wear out. Leave the biowheels alone. There's a few alternatives to the blue pads, I use scotchbrite pads in mine. You don't really need the carbon at all, but some people swear on it helping polish the water, so changing it every month is good if you intend on using it. After a while it might leach back some of the chemicals it's removed. 
As far as cleaning the actual filter, you shouldn't need to, but every few months I take my impeller out just to look at it and clean whatever might be on there, I've found the wife'shair wrapped around it a few times :roll: Sometimes I might have to clean the spraybars out, but that's not very often.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have never used the extra media baskets and I have never cleaned out the filter itself. I just rinse the blue inserts under the tap (both at the same time) whenever they are clogged. I change the blue pads when they can no longer be cleaned (they will turn to mush eventually) I buy the generic replacement pads from a locall guy (sugarglidder).


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

matthew1884 said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/power_filter_tricks_v.php
> 
> this is how to optimize the filter, so you can optimize it and tells you when to clean and what to clean.
> 
> I did it and It works much better since I did it. and I clean it less now too.


I see it explains how to mod the filter to optimize it, but it does not explain why it is optimized and for those like me who don't know much about filtration I don't see how that make it that much better for a filter? Is it just the fact that you get better water flow and the rocks are a better filter?

Thanks to all who have replied so far.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

avalanche333 said:


> 1) If I am changing the filters and carbon often enough?


I think a lot of this depends on bioload, tank size, number of filters and if you use a prefilter. On my emperor I change the inserts once a month, but I do use a prefilter sponge that gets cleaned every 2 weeks plus I have an additional filter to help.

If you do not notice that the filters are running clogged and slowing down then I think your doing fine.

Carbon is a widely debated subject. In the past I used the store bought inserts with the carbon. Now I make my own inserts and do not use carbon. I do keep it on hand in case I need it to remove meds.



avalanche333 said:


> 2) Do I even need to replace the filter pads, or can I simply wash and reuse? How long can I do this for?


I would make your own inserts, I think they are better, WAY cheaper and I would toss not rinse when done.



avalanche333 said:


> 3) Do I need to replace carbon ever months?


I would not use carbon unless you needed to remove meds.



avalanche333 said:


> 4) Do I ever need to clean the actual filter? If so how often and what is best way to do this?


Yes, but not necessarily every time you change the inserts, maybe every 2 to 3 months? depends on if it gets gunky quicker. If it is your only filter I wouldn't clean the housing and change the inserts at the same time as you risk losing too much good bacteria. I would leave the biowheels alone, other than a good swish around in your old tank water every now and then, maybe when you clean the housing.

To clean it I put the media to the side and then basically take the filer apart and clean it with a toothbrush making sure to get the impeller and tubes that run onto the biowheels clean.



avalanche333 said:


> 5) Do i need to use store bought filter pads? What is a cheaper alternative and how does it compare to store bought.


I use these clamp shells, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13371

but I put to the side the insert that came with it that has carbon for a time I need the carbon. I fill it with poly quilt batting. I also fill one of the gray inserts with quilt batting and the other gray insert I put in plastic pot scrubbers for extra bio. The quilt batting works great and you can buy a roll for very cheap at walmart or joannes.

Another option other than the clamp shells could be to cut away the old blue stuff on your plastic insert, use the quilt batting and secure it to the plastic insert with rubber bands or panty hose.


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I'll consider the various options.
I am interested in the filter mod, but I would like a reason on why this is better if someone has some info on this?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

is the emeror moter a little loud? it seemed like mine was loud out of the box,nut sure if i just need to clean it out or what


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Very loud but it quiets down with use.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok cool


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

How often to clean is one of those things that vary. Set one up where it gets sun and it requires lots of cleaning. Feed too much or stock too heavy does the same. I have to just check once in a while and see how the water runs through. If it is stopping up, I wash the pads. I do not use the store brand. Once you find most hobby products are designed for one primary purpose, You begin to look for alternates. The purpose, you ask? 

To remove money from your wallet, of course. 

Business does not stay in business to make us happy. :roll:


----------

